# ABB motor wiring diagram



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

How many leads do you have coming out? Name plate info?


----------



## controlled_electric (Jul 6, 2019)

glen1971 said:


> How many leads do you have coming out? Name plate info?


There isn't any leads coming out. There are 6 studs inside motor box. I couldn't see any identification on them.

Nameplate

22/25 kw
1475/1775 rpm
660-690 v Y, 25 amp
380-420 / 440-480 v delta, 44 amp


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

https://library.e.abb.com/public/12.../Standard_Manual_Low_Voltage_EN rev G web.pdf

there should be markings U1,V1,W1 and U2,V2,W2 it maybe on the wire or on the terminal block (may also be printed on the wire)


----------



## controlled_electric (Jul 6, 2019)

Thanks, ill look more closely for markings next time on site.

Thanks also for the manual link. I don't see a wiring diagram in the manual.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

controlled_electric said:


> Thanks, ill look more closely for markings next time on site.
> 
> Thanks also for the manual link. I don't see a wiring diagram in the manual.


It tells you how to connect Y or delta. 

It also explains how to read the label to see if you require Y or delta based on the voltage, starting system you will be using.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

controlled_electric said:


> Thanks, ill look more closely for markings next time on site.
> 
> Thanks also for the manual link. I don't see a wiring diagram in the manual.


Sry i forget that some of us don't work with motors every day. 

General rule of thumb is Y is high

so 

22/25 kw
1475/1775 rpm
660-690 v Y, 25 amp
380-420 / 440-480 v delta, 44 amp


Y is 660-690 

delta is 380-420 (presume at 50 hertz) 

or 440-480 at 60 hertz. 

Hertz is speed so 1475 @ 50 and 1775 @ 60 

Y is the diagram on page 22 where U2,V2,W2 are joined together 

delta is the diagram where L1 goes to both U1 and W2


----------



## controlled_electric (Jul 6, 2019)

gpop said:


> Sry i forget that some of us don't work with motors every day.
> 
> General rule of thumb is Y is high
> 
> ...


Thanks, now it makes sense. I was reading page 8, cabling and electrical connections, but didn't see where it was showing the wiring terminals.

Thanks again


----------

